# الألف في آخر الأسماء المنصوبة



## benss

السلام عليكم

ما أصله وما اسمه ؟
إني في حاجة إلى شرح من فضلكم
شكرا لكم​


----------



## barkoosh

إنها تدعى "ألف النصب" أو "ألف التنوين". أما بالنسبة إلى أصلها فقد وجدت ما يلي
"أصل وجود الألف هو دلالة على أن الكلمة لو وُقِف عليها فيوقف عليها بالألف لا السكون"

فعند الوقف مثلاً على كلمة "كتابٌ" أو "كتابٍ"، يقال: كتابْ
  "أما عند الوقف على كلمة "كتابًا" فيجب أن يقال "كتابَا
(مع الملاحظة أنه كثيرًا ما يُبقي الناس اليوم لفظ التنوين بالفتحتين حتى عند الوقف)
​


----------



## benss

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الفائدة يا أخي الكريم
​
من فضلك يا أخي الفضيل، أ يمكينك أن تقول لي من أين وجدت هذه الفائدة ؟
​


----------



## barkoosh

هنا مثلا
http://majles.alukah.net/archive/index.php?t-74153.html
بالنسبة للتسمية ألف التنوين، فهي ترد هنا
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تنوين​


----------



## benss

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

